# Land owner in need of squaters



## Aleks Milenkovic

I own 6 acres of land in Buckinghamshire England

anyone is welcome to come build a cabin of their own around the lake if they so choose to help build a self sustainable community


----------



## Deleted member 23824

Wow, what a generous offer! You guys have some fairly restrictive laws over there, don’t you? Can you get away with that? I’d love to come visit and build myself a wee vacation cabin!


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic

ibuzzard said:


> Wow, what a generous offer! You guys have some fairly restrictive laws over there, don’t you? Can you get away with that? I’d love to come visit and build myself a wee vacation cabin!


there's always a way mate ! as long as the cabin is not built like a permanent purpose built home it is allowed, for example it cannot have concrete foundations and cannot be too big, but small can mean cosy. I already have a 10x5m cabin that was allowed to be built many years ago


----------



## troublefunk

What happened with the Croatia islands trip?Still happening or staying put here now?


----------



## Dameon

I wouldn't be quick to jump on this, since this guy keeps making threads about this and then ghosting them.


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic

troublefunk said:


> What happened with the Croatia islands trip?Still happening or staying put here now?


I have decided not to sell the land, however if I am forced to sell by the government, that plan will be a likely option


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

100% backing what @Dameon said. Starting to feel a bit suspicious.


----------



## Willis

why would the government force you to sell the land? in the way of the hs2 route? cos if so anything you build might not last too long


----------



## roguetrader

@Willis - in the other thread he mentions a 'compulsory purchase order' which is when the government forces you to sell land to them... it's used when they're building motorways / airports / army bases etc


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic

just to shut the doubters up, check out my page, Woodlands private garden on Facebook, even message me there. English law states you can legally squat an island like you can a commercial property, so if the hs2 project wants to compulsory purchase my property, I can assure myself keeping the property, it is a very special place for me as it was only just handed down from my late mother. it is a bold move but then again I'm only looking for bold people, I thought this would be the place since most tent city/eco villages get shut down very fast here in uk, I actually own this land, I can show you the deed in my name if you really want to see it. I'm just looking for people who know the dream but cant find it. self sufficient living, non gmo foods and free electric for all members, every cabin would have there own role within the community and a equal power structure amongst everyone for every decision, the only decisions I want power over are architectural designs for legal reasons and who enters. just because I look like a thug doesn't make me one, I know it sounds too good to be true but then again I itotaly get why people are suspicious, every time I have let someone into my life recently they end up taking everything I have financially/emotionally/physically, but this place is a real healer, it could be the spring on site or the fact I can relax amongst the plants on my own island where no one can touch me, distract me. the offer is there for people on the streets forgotten about by the elite, people who really need a place to call there own, it is for sharing and I'm not one to hold back from these people, there is no such place like this available to these people trust me I've been there, tree huggers/nomads/woodsmen and all nature loving freedom fighters are most welcome here


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic

and to my fellow UK residents, the reason I feel strongly about resisting the government, apart from taking my sacred land, my mothers gift, a gift most people on the planet could only dream of, remember this. they have the endless amounts of cash to reduce a train journey by 10 minuets... for the rich, but they cant afford the right cladding for tower blocks….. enough said


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic




----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I don't think people are suspicious of your "thuggish" appearance or whether or not you have 6 acres, I mean 6 acres isn't unbelievable at all, you could hear someone talking loudly across 6 acres it's not crazy big. I think the suspicious part is how you come along in 2017 get people all hyped on the same shit then you just ghost the fuck out for two years. What if people started selling their cars and shit last time preparing to travel to England and then you just dipped out on them? Do you care to even address what happened? Like why you just went silent for 2 years on people who may have been already making preparations to go there?


----------



## Paul288090

Aleks Milenkovic said:


> just to shut the doubters up, check out my page, Woodlands private garden on Facebook, even message me there. English law states you can legally squat an island like you can a commercial property, so if the hs2 project wants to compulsory purchase my property, I can assure myself keeping the property, it is a very special place for me as it was only just handed down from my late mother. it is a bold move but then again I'm only looking for bold people, I thought this would be the place since most tent city/eco villages get shut down very fast here in uk, I actually own this land, I can show you the deed in my name if you really want to see it. I'm just looking for people who know the dream but cant find it. self sufficient living, non gmo foods and free electric for all members, every cabin would have there own role within the community and a equal power structure amongst everyone for every decision, the only decisions I want power over are architectural designs for legal reasons and who enters. just because I look like a thug doesn't make me one, I know it sounds too good to be true but then again I itotaly get why people are suspicious, every time I have let someone into my life recently they end up taking everything I have financially/emotionally/physically, but this place is a real healer, it could be the spring on site or the fact I can relax amongst the plants on my own island where no one can touch me, distract me. the offer is there for people on the streets forgotten about by the elite, people who really need a place to call there own, it is for sharing and I'm not one to hold back from these people, there is no such place like this available to these people trust me I've been there, tree huggers/nomads/woodsmen and all nature loving freedom fighters are most welcome here


Hi I’m very interested where abouts is the land closest village etc..


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic

HS2 do not need to purchase my land and they would rather not as they only need a tiny fraction of my land to work on whilst the project is finished, purchasing the property would cost them £200K plus fee's on top of the payments they have already paid me. they would rather give me an access track to the property like I asked. I have not been served a compulsory purchase notice of yet and hopefully will not be given it, they will not tell me anything after the discussion about the access track and since then they have dug bore holes which has made my natural spring dry up, I don't know what there game is but it is the British government [the oldest mafia/dynasty around]. but I have my kingdom to rule and rule it I shall, whatever it takes. 

as a land owner victim to compulsory purchase threat I have come to realise. who really OWNS the land legally is the queen, someone who purchases land only purchases the right to say what happens there, the queen granted royal accent to hs2 meaning it doesn't matter what I say, its what she says that matters, and actually I don't like that


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic

Engineer J Lupo said:


> I don't think people are suspicious of your "thuggish" appearance or whether or not you have 6 acres, I mean 6 acres isn't unbelievable at all, you could hear someone talking loudly across 6 acres it's not crazy big. I think the suspicious part is how you come along in 2017 get people all hyped on the same shit then you just ghost the fuck out for two years. What if people started selling their cars and shit last time preparing to travel to England and then you just dipped out on them? Do you care to even address what happened? Like why you just went silent for 2 years on people who may have been already making preparations to go there?


sorry for not being a regular squat the planet user its not my Facebook, I'm here to draw attention and see who and how many people would be willing, its a take it or leave it situation, there's no rush at all, I have been messaging many people along the line however a lot of things happen in my life meaning I cant always be consistent on this platform, its not like im asking for people to drop whatever they are doing right now and to come help me right now or never its not like that


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic

if you can hear someone from 600m away you must be special


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic

Paul288090 said:


> Hi I’m very interested where abouts is the land closest village etc..


Closest village is Quainton in Buckinghamshire


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic




----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Cool trust fund mate. Hey so is that place entirely water or what? I think what I'm seeing from that parcel map is that it's a triangular shaped lake sorta with a very tiny border of land. What do you reckon people will be using for building materials for said cabins? Is this a bring your own timbers kind of party?


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic

receiving this land was never in my families plan, I was expected to be 3rd generation infantryman. on this land includes semi mature woodland ripe for skeletal structure logs, finmere wood adjacent to the lake is well maintained and produces in excess amounts of wood, they are very good friends


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic

I realise 6 acres is not massive, but with a lake full of Springwater. it can provide a lot of food and water when filtered and farmed right


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Just feelin ya out buddy, it's one of those too good to be true sounding things. I'd hate to see anyone getting put out not realizing something was amiss. More power to ya, good luck with the pond.


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic

... A *lake*, by contrast, has an “aphotic zone,” meaning there is an area deep enough that sunlight can't reach the bottom. As a result, there are some very small bodies of water, less than an acre that are deep enough to be called *lakes*. fyi


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I know all about aphotic zones bro. The aphotic zone depth doesn't really occur in the ocean for about 650+ feet. That's pretty damn deep hey. Lakes probably gain aphotic zones a little less deep than that though, depending on a number of factors. Whatever the case, google maps shows your pond to be no more than 150 feet across at it's most, right? If you didn't have that island in the middle it'd be a whole lot different but that island means the land from the shore raises back up again obviously, that's what the island is. So that's the farthest point we can measure from, shore to island. So if the land drops then raises back up all within a span of 150 feet(that puts the bottom of the drink at about 75 feet from the shore roughly), I can assure you that pond isn't any deeper than about 30 feet at most and light is definitely finding it's way to the bottom. Ain't no shame having a pond bro, all I have is a creek!


----------



## Wombat Joe

get jonny rotten to buy it for us!


----------



## freespiritedsmiles

Hmm.. sounds sketch to say the least.


----------



## Myatezhnik

Aleks Milenkovic said:


> I own 6 acres of land in Buckinghamshire England
> 
> anyone is welcome to come build a cabin of their own around the lake if they so choose to help build a self sustainable community


Would love to check it out when I get back to Europe!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Myatezhnik said:


> Would love to check it out when I get back to Europe!



It ain't happenin, this guy is all bullshit. He should be thrown into the untrustworthy section but he's not even worth the space/energy to write it up.


----------



## Myatezhnik

Yeah I caught that after some further reading.


----------

